# What should I buy????



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

I am going to purchase a new snowblower as soon as I figure out which size! I am buying an Ariens Platinum but cannot decide on the 24" or the 30". I currently have a 175 ft. approx. 2 car driveway. The garage entrance (facing left side of house is a larger are - approx. 45' x 45' area. Live in Western Mass and the winters have been getting worse lately.

I also have 2 sidewalks approx. 40" wide. I have been using a 24" Ariens (40 years old and finally stopped working at the beginning of last winter). Is the 30" overkill??? I plan on buying a smaller house (but can't predict the driveway size) in approx. 8 years when the kids are gone. So don't know if that would or should be a factor since it's an unknown.

I just want to make sure I do the best/right purchase since the 30" is $1799.00 vs. $1399.00 for the 24". Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

First off good choice! and Welcome!:welcome:
Seems like the smaller size may suit you needs well.
Have you considered the 24" PLAT SHO ? that would fall in the middle of your price range with the added bigger engine. The smaller size machines with the added Torque will always be a bit easier to handle and maneuver! :hope:

I wouldn't exclude the 28 inch.! Take a good look at them also!
Good Luck
Others will chime in!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

For around the same price have you considered the Toro 928HD? I have it and it works as well as my 28" Honda, with the only exception being that my Honda is tracked and will push through just about anything.

If you love your Ariens and you will not consider another brand, definitely Consider the 30 as it will cut down on time for you. 

Honestly the 24" is going to be great... Its just going to take you longer to accomplish the job then the 30... but really not all that much more... The Toro 928HD is a nice compromise around $1500ish vs the $1800 for the 30" Ariens... Only gripe I have with the Toro is that I need a weight kit for the front I think.


----------



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

The 24" that I mentioned is the Platinum SHO. I think some of the reason I am having such a problem deciding is because both the 24" and the 30" look so huge compared to the 40 year old 24" Ariens I have used for many years. Also not sure if 6 more inches is worth $300.00 more.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Its not going to really increase your productivity that much, and if you are used to a 24" and you like it (you made it 40 years with your other one) this one will still be amazeballs.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

Totally agree with Skeet. Toro 928HD allllllllll day. You can NOT beat that joystick......save my Honda 928 which throws the snow into the next county.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

db350 said:


> The 24" that I mentioned is the Platinum SHO. I think some of the reason I am having such a problem deciding is because both the 24" and the 30" look so huge compared to the 40 year old 24" Ariens I have used for many years. Also not sure if 6 more inches is worth $300.00 more.


As you already know from experience Ariens builds a quality machine. After the sale they also offer top notch customer support. Additionally there are some very good promos they're offering right now like 18 months free financing with monthly payments and a 5 year extended warranty so the time to buy is ripe.

Regarding your choices these are both excellent machines that will get the job done well. The 30 inch will save you some time but will be less maneuverable around obstacles and in tighter areas. You will have to guesstimate if it will be too big for your future needs if/when you downsize.

The Platinum 30 SHO would add: 6 inches of clearing width along with the larger 414cc LCT engine for the additional $300. over the 2016 369cc Platinum 24 SHO that is being offered through dealers offering "online pricing" for $1499. These are both powerful machines. However the Platinum 24 with its smaller auger length will produce more power per inch. I wish you the best of luck with whichever unit you choose.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

All I'll say is:

I have a 30" Platinum (non-SHO) and find the machine's width and power of the 414cc motor is of more benefit _in my situation_ than the perceived easier handling of the smaller machines. Believe me when I say I have some tight areas to do and I'm not kidding, but really don't fight with the machine.

The "inconvenience" of the larger machine is never on my mind when I'm using what it really does well. Getting the snowbanks that the town plow pushes against the left side of cars parked on the street in front of my home moved to the opposite side of the street in one to two passes is joy.

My driveway (holds one to two cars) has no space for piles on either side as I have pavement to the house on one side and a neighbor's abutting driveway on the other. Therefore I have to throw snow straight back into the back end of the driveway or clear across the street. The big motor does that so easily, and the 30" width does it quickly. 

Time isn't an issue for some folk, I prefer to get done faster. Do you?


----------



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

Sometimes I think thinks to death, but, I think I am going to pull the trigger snd go with the 30". The 24" is looking so small next to the 28" and 30" on display in the stores. The salesman had said the the 24" and 30" are basically the ssme size except for the front width. The area in front kf my two-car garage doors is approx 45' x 50' and this area takes many passes with the 24". Snowblowing is fun and gets me out of the house, but, I am thinking that I would pobably regret purchasing the 24" after several heavy snowfalls. Thanks for the responses and opinions received on this forum!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

And of course after you've pulled the trigger and have it home.....PICS!! Yes we love those new snowblower pics.:icon-wwp:


----------



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

So my "final" decision is between the 30" deluxe (non SHO) and the 30" Platinum SHO - Deluxe has a little smaller engine and Ice-drill chute adjustment. Platinum has larger engine, SHO and Quick-turn chute adjustment. Anyone have experience/opinion if the ice-drill vs quick-turn chute??


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I had bought one of each style the past winter. The IceDrill chute can be operated by a 4 year old with no training, the Quick-Turn chute requires a little more practice though I'm more accustomed to it now and it's easy as cake.


----------



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

That' kind of what I was thinking- when I tried out the quick turn in the store, it seems to move so fast to the other side - I guess you have to be gentle and move te lever lightly


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

db350 said:


> So my "final" decision is between the 30" deluxe (non SHO) and the 30" Platinum SHO - Deluxe has a little smaller engine and Ice-drill chute adjustment. Platinum has larger engine, SHO and Quick-turn chute adjustment. Anyone have experience/opinion if the ice-drill vs quick-turn chute??


Personally I would either go with the Deluxe 28 SHO it will give you more power than the Deluxe 30 and it is $200. Less I know you will lose the heated grips and 2 inches if clearing width but it is a better value. If you are going to go for the Deluxe 30, I would stretch the budget and go with The Platinum 30 SHO where you will get a lot more for your money: the Quick-turn chute, the 414cc engine and the SHO higher speed belts, pulleys and impeller. And let's not forget the reflective tape on the auger housing sides. Good luck.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm gifting the heated grip kit to my son for his upcoming birthday, effectively making his Deluxe 28+ with the big motor a super machine. An almost indiscernible cut width difference to my Platinum 30 with the same motor and a simpler (if slower) chute control, it's still quite a bargain. About $400 less than the Platinum 30, buying the heated grip kit for about $80 it's still a great deal.

I'm aware there's still a couple more of those "limited edition" models out on local power equipment dealer floors, the shops out in small towns on back roads. I know Biketrax recently picked one up and he's the one who said he saw at least one more.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a 190 foot driveway with a large turning area in front of the garage, plus an island to go around. I was consering the 24 SHO Platinum, but went for the 30 to save time. 

I have to admit when I saw them all in the store, they all looked HUGE. I almost ruled out the 30 just based on size but went back home and remeasured the area and pulled the trigger. 

18 month interest free financing made the difference in the monthly payment a no-brainer. I consider this the last s/b I ever buy. 

Bring on the snow!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

montclair2525 said:


> >>> I consider this the last s/b I ever buy.<<<
> 
> Bring on the snow!


Exactly how I feel about the Platinum 30 (non-SHO) that I had picked up as _nearly new._ earlier this year. 

Congratulations on the purchase and best of luck with it!


----------



## db350 (Sep 21, 2015)

I finally pulked the trigger and got the Platinum 30!! Got it for $1749.00 ($50.00 pff the Ariens price - Big E show special - waiting for delivery (the place I bought gives free delivery and will haul off the 40 year old Aliens to it final resring place - scrapyard - for free. Life's good


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You may want to consider keeping the old blower and giving it to somebody that wants to resurrect it.


----------



## AndyW (Mar 10, 2015)

> haul off the 40 year old Aliens to it final resring place - scrapyard


I'm sure someone would love to fix up the old Ariens.


----------

